# So apparently you can’t shoot Red-tail Hawks



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

My mother just ended up building a covered run. Nature is brutal. Hawks gotta eat and will look for the easiest meal. Cant blame them


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Here’s the poor one eyed girl. Thought she was dead when I chased the hawk off but she’s doing pretty good. Just a little confused.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Miss them..they hate guns..and they learn fast...tie tin pans together and hang from tree works to..


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Not only is it illegal to shoot them ,it is illegal to possess parts or feathers of any bird of prey.All are protected by federal law...


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the time I came across a great horned owl in a leg trap. I do not have fond memories of that moment. It also reminds me of the time I flung a baseball bat at an aggressive feral rooster from about 20 feet away. He had been terrorizing the neighborhood for weeks. I got him good, out cold, so I thought. The fight that ensued the second I went to pick him up was something else. With the bat gone it made for interesting options. I have very fond memories of that moment. My only regret is I didn't have the foresight to have someone video the whole thing.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I still make mini-prisons to keep my flocks safe, doesn't always work against coyotes or raccoon but the hawks get frustrated just watching my chickens inside a fence.

Looks like crap out there, gonna make version 3.0 this year and try to make it look nice and function better than V 2.0


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Not legal, but it really does seem like there has been an explosion in the population of hawks and owls the last few years here in Milford. I've been shooting a fair number of starlings and they rarely sit for more than 20 minutes before being cleaned up by hawks. Owls? I used to rarely see them here, but now I see Great Horned owls almost daily, even during the day. I don't have any chickens to worry about, but I haven't seen a but one or two rabbits in the yard since Fall.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

If you get a rooster you can post pictures of your cock.😂







Every chance I get.😂😂😂😂


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Shoot shovel stfu


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

junkman said:


> If you get a rooster you can post pictures of your cock.
> View attachment 763719
> Every chance I get.


Nice cock. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

All I can say is DUH !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Get a little dog. Maybe a Terrier.
OR
Get a bigger dog. Maybe a Sheep Dog.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, it's 2021 (I think), the law has not caught up with technology yet. Get somebody with a drome and go chase the Hawks ass. I bet two times doing that and it would not hang out!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Lumberman said:


> Anyone have any good hawk deterrents. Lol


A 12 gauge, a shovel, and complete silence would probably work.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

textox said:


> Not only is it illegal to shoot them ,it is illegal to possess parts or feathers of any bird of prey.All are protected by federal law...


Same with Wolves but that doesn't stop everyone..


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a banty roosters that kept them away from the yard. He would duck for cover if he had time but if they caught him in the open he would meet them in the air. He never lost a battle with a hawk but the neighbors dog was too much for him.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

So would you have a chicken just falling out of the sky? How functional are those wings? Lol


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw a leg hold trap on top of a fence post once.......


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

He's a good looking little guy.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

If you lived just outside of Minneapolis, you definitely wouldn't have to worry about your problem. Everything's legal.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

junkman said:


> If you get a rooster you can post pictures of your cock.😂
> View attachment 763719
> Every chance I get.😂😂😂😂


The benefit of little hands is that it makes your cock look big.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The benefit of little hands is that it makes your cock look big.


But in this case plucking it would make it look smaller.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The benefit of little hands is that it makes your cock look big.





sureshot006 said:


> But in this case plucking it would make it look smaller.


He might be small but I'm proud of him none the less. 😂 😂


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Protecting all avian raptors has run its course. Some should be protected but not all anymore. Sharptail grouse feathers litter the leaks in the spring. There are just too many now.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> Hey, it's 2021 (I think), the law has not caught up with technology yet. Get somebody with a drome and go chase the Hawks ass. I bet two times doing that and it would not hang out!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

OH for the good old days when we could watch a hawk disintegrate when hit with a bullet out of my 243. The problem with too many of them came about when they banned DDT which was actually a good thing in the long run.

I was at a CO friend's house one day when a hawk flew over. He said I could shoot the dam thing and he would not do anything about it because we have too many of them.

The protection of crows most of the year is another stupid thing the feds have done for us. It was brought about to protect an endangered crow in Mexico that never comes here. Those black nest robbers need to be shot year-round.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Protecting all avian raptors has run its course. Some should be protected but not all anymore. Sharptail grouse feathers litter the leaks in the spring. There are just too many now.


I agree. It was one of those things that was probably needed at the time but now they are out of control in some areas.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

eye-sore said:


> Shoot shovel stfu


^^^ this..


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

junkman said:


> He might be small but I'm proud of him none the less. 😂 😂


I'll quote my buddy from ford's. "It might be small but it sure is pretty". Lol. It seemed to work for him in the plant.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

If anybody is interested in the leigh fighters I did track down somebody that breeds them.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

multibeard said:


> OH for the good old days when we could watch a hawk disintegrate when hit with a bullet out of my 243. The problem with too many of them came about when they banned DDT which was actually a good thing in the long run.
> 
> I was at a CO friend's house one day when a hawk flew over. He said I could shoot the dam thing and he would not do anything about it because we have too many of them.
> 
> The protection of crows most of the year is another stupid thing the feds have done for us. It was brought about to protect an endangered crow in Mexico that never comes here. Those black nest robbers need to be shot year-round.


I don't know about the new run of Conservation officers, but at least some of the old ones despised hawks. Pheasants and other critters don't stand a chance in hell with some of the numbers I see in my travels.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

SSS rule. (Shoot, shovel, shutup)


----------

